# Specialized S-works Barmac Handlebar



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anybody have these on their specialized bikes ? any pictures? will these stem/handlebar combo works on the specialized allez ?


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Should be no problem...*

providing that your Allez is new enough to have a threadless steerer. A buddy of mine took his off his S-Works about a year ago and gave it to me (he wanted to run aero bars) and now it proudly directs my old Univega rain/crit bike.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

it's 2005 Allez Elite .. do you have a picture of your bike with the barmac ?


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Took some pics this morning...*

I will try to upload them tonight when I get home from work...(never posted pics on rbr before )


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

awesome cool


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ok, here goes...*

I've never tried this before, but I'll see how it goes...


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

that looks cool . how do you like it ?


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you teach physics or mathematics?  (photo backgrounds)


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*I like them pretty well...*

Although I normally run Ritchey WCS bars (my normal commuter is my 'cross bike when it's not cx season). I tossed these on when I built up this bike, so I don't have a proper frame of reference (I can't tell if the smooth ride should be attributed to the bars, or more to the fact that I'm riding a cheap steel frame that isn't even full cro-moly!). Anyway, it's been a great rain bike, and should be a good tank to bull my way through this upcoming seasons' crits. 

RFR- Yup, I teach high school math. Then work as a carpenter during the summer and breaks (when I'm not climbing) to fund my habits.


----------

